# Can't be right ..can it?



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Go here http://travel.norfolkline.com/default.asp in the On-line booking section, enter any date for next month, one way, two people in the motorhome that fits your size/weight description, click OK (don't worry, you're not booking a crossing!) and that will display the price let me know what price you come up with 8O

M&D 

p.s Don't forget to tick the one-way box


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

£ 29.00


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

M&D

I got £19 :!: 01.45 sailing. Then £29 5pm sailing, £49 an 8am sailing.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I got £19 too 8O .. good innit!

Also messing around with it a little, I checked a one-way from t'other end, 6 mths later, added them together and came up with £51.00  

M&D


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Can't be bad eh :!: 
I did try for next march but came back as not sailing then :!:


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

hmmmm I got £44...... but tried with 4 persons and stil got £44


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I tried for next year too, I imagine the sailing schedules have not yet been entered for next year, but hey! £50 quid for 6 months,...bargain.



Stuffed 2 you must have a weight or length penalty? :? 

M&D


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

£79 one-way in September.


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

£ 19 was the cheapest except the first day i tried . still as we could do with a few days away next week have triad to book 2/6 - 7/6 yes not at cheapest price but hey £ 58 RETURN at convenient times to me , All was well until final stage , credit card charged, order acknowledged by email., then Please contact customer services as order file could not be opened. Is we going or is we ain't - will keep you informed


----------



## 89364 (May 21, 2005)

HI Dave.
Have today booked a return trip with them in
Sept for £38.00. Out on the7th back on the 28th.
John.


----------



## 88787 (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D,
14/6 at 0145hrs - £84....I managed to get it to accept 7500kg for 
the weight too - George is a big boy :roll:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

One way 29th Sept 04.15 8.15 mtrs 5000kg £36.25p. Could go on holiday every month.

steve & ann ---teensvan.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

The cheapest I got was £19 & the dearest £59


Motorhomer


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> The cheapest I got was £19 & the dearest £59
> 
> Motorhomer


 We charge double thay to take you to Manchester Airport! never mind France 8O


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

Receive a confirmation email - all ok 

Thanks for the tip - great saving


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I got a message saying, "Please try later - there are too many m\homers peeing about with our website at the moment".


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> *One way*...29th Sept 04.15 8.15 mtrs 5000kg £36.25p. Could go on holiday every month.
> 
> steve & ann ---teensvan.


Not if you haven't come back from the last one. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Commission is now due to those who have booked a crossing! 8O 

Cheques made payable to M&D's Frankia Fund :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*ferry tickets*

Dream on Dave :lol:


----------



## 89523 (May 26, 2005)

Booked 1/8/05 return 7/8/05 £59 booked it - packed it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No weight or height restrictions either.
Confirmed by E Mail
Fantastic.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I gave them a ring as I want to take Dylan Dawg. Problem is we are waiting for his Passport and they needed the Number.

Knowing my luck, the offers will be off by the time I am able to book it!

Unsocial Hours for the crossing, but the quote I got for a return crossing (out Mid-Sept., Back End Nov.) was £38!!!!


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Looks like I was the only eejit to get ripped off by Norfolk Line, when I was booking a one way ticket it cost 160 euro whilst a return was 120 euro, but they refused to sell me the one way ticket because I had asked for a return first. With the prices that everyone is been quoted I am feeling more hard done by.

:evil:


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Instead of feeling hard done by Ladybird why dont you just realise that market forces set prices and if you had booked with Norfolk Line in the first place then you would have benefitted from the excellent return fares they offer. Why did you not nip down to Eurotunnel and check out the single fares. Then you would really have been ripped off and have something to winge about. Norfolk Line are used by very many members of this forum who appreciate their excellent service and prices. I do not resent having paid £88 return in Feb and March this year when I can now book a return fare for £38. I thought that £88 was superb value. I value a company keen to increase market share and am delighted that the price has come down so that more of us MHs can visit the Continent. Methinks the ladybird doth complain too much.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I hope everyone who books for these great offers tells Norfolkline that they are members of MHFs and this is how they heard of the deals ? Gives more leverage next year if we want to try to negotiate discounts for MHF members only......

G


----------

